# [SOLVED] Sony Digital Photo Frame Will Not Display Images



## DrDtMM

I was given a Sony DPF-D710 Digital Photo Frame (for Christmas) and loaded 75 JPG and TIFF images onto an SD card, which I inserted into the device. About 15 of the JPG images will not display. Some seemed very large, so I reduced their size and/or resolution. That didn't help. I noticed that some very large TIFF images did display, so I converted a large JPG to TIFF. That didn't help. All of the images were either shot with digital cameras ranging from very simple ones to a Nikon D3 or were scanned from prints. All of the images that will not display are JPG's between 2 and 6 MB in size.

Any suggestions?


----------



## emirsky

*Re: Sony Digital Photo Frame Will Not Display Images*

Same problem. About half of the 700 photos I uploaded to the Sony DPF-XR100/VR100 would not display. Although all photos (displayed and not displayed) were in jpg format, by comparing photo metadata, I determined that the photos that would not display shared a common characteristic -- by using "Get Info" (a Mac feature), the non-displayable photos all showed TIFF info, while the displayable photos did not.

I spoke with Sony tech support and, after about an hour on the phone, was told that the non-displayable jpgs were in a "bad format." Thanks a lot. The pics displayed fine on my Mac, and using Preview and Lightroom 3. So, *Sony's digital photo frame appears to have a major bug.* That bug is that it won't display all jpgs, only some.

I'd be delighted to hear from Sony that there is a solution. But, so far, they've put it back to me, saying that the problem is that my photos are not good. 305 photos are bad? I don't think so. All were shot with high end Nikons, Leica or Canon cameras.

Come on Sony, you can do better than that.

Not happy.


----------



## DrDtMM

*Re: Sony Digital Photo Frame Will Not Display Images*

It isn't at all surprising that Sony has trouble seeing that the problem is theirs: It probably (almost certainly) can't be fixed by a simple upgrade of the firmware that the device owner could download. The device wasn't designed to be updatable because it would have increased the manufacturing cost. At the same time, Sony, inexplicably, is not providing a PC/Mac utility that would permit the creation of a displayable image file from the .jpg that they claim is faulty. It would be trivial for them to create such a utility.

Reminds me of my recently having to pay $500 to replace the alternator in my car because the diode that prevents battery leakage failed. The alternator was not designed for this 25-cent part to be replaceable because it would have increased the manufacturing cost a dollar.


----------



## sparksd

The issue as my wife has discovered on her new Sony 10" frame is that the frame will not display jpeg files saved in Progressive format - they must be Baseline (or "Standard") format. when you save a jpeg under Photoshop, it gives you an option as to what to use. A jpeg can be converted from Progressive to Baseline using Photoshop (or a freebie like Irfanview). btw, the Sony frames are not unique in this shortcoming - a number of s/w packages and devices have issues with Progressive jpeg. I have not found a way under Windows to find what format a jpeg file is other than to open it in a photo editing program like Photoshop - if the frame won't display a picture then I know it needs conversion.

Dave


----------

